# DIY. Indoor Light box for Macro Photography



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Yes, I love to do Cheap and Work DIY. all the times, try to solve the problems of my love Photography.
This one, Try to solve the problem of the side lights to make the overall perfected/ cheap can-Lights for the tiny subject of In-door Macro Photography and get the perfected pictures.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, I love to do Cheap and Work DIY. all the times, try to solve the problems of my love Photography.


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, I love to do Cheap and Work DIY. all the times, try to solve the problems of my love Photography.


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, I love to do Cheap and Work DIY. all the times, try to solve the problems of my love Photography.


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, I love to do Cheap and Work DIY. all the times, try to solve the problems of my love Photography.

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## BL (Jan 17, 2014)

Dear Surapon,

Yup, it's as simple as that 

If you want even more options, I suggest cutting a window on the top of the box but leaving it as a flap, so you can close and open as needed for rounder light.


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

BL said:


> Dear Surapon,
> 
> Yup, it's as simple as that
> 
> If you want even more options, I suggest cutting a window on the top of the box but leaving it as a flap, so you can close and open as needed for rounder light.



Thanks, Dear Friend BL.
Yes, That is a smart Idea to cut the open door/ panel of the Box---Yes, After do that, We can use at the Sun shine out door shooting too, , to get more indirected sun light in to the top of the box----WOW, Great IDEA, Thanks you sir. YES, Plus I will put the Alum. Foil at the Flab too, to get the reflection of the Sun shine to the top of the Min Subject in the Light Box.
WOW, You made my day.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the practical (and cheap) idea surapon. I like the way you deal with these things, and the hand drawings


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> Thanks for the practical (and cheap) idea surapon. I like the way you deal with these things, and the hand drawings



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Mr Bean, You make my days.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------

